# S-Video into Tivo Aux



## TivoTown (Mar 21, 2003)

I currently have my Xbox connected to the Aux of my Tivo and it works well.

Am now considering replacing the Xbox with an S-Video feed from a PC I have. Anyone know if I need any S-Video to RGB adapters or would a straightforward 7 pin PC plug to Scart cable do ?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

You will need a converter to massage the signal from S-Video to either composite video or RGB.

Depending upon your source you may also loose automatic wide screen switching.

Automan.


----------



## TivoTown (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanks Automan.

The standard Xbox connector (which works okay with Tivo) seems to just have the S-Video into a Scart adapter - does that convert the signal then ?


----------

